# Puros calmantes no más



## viperetta511

Ciao!
Si parla di quanto sia difficile trovare lavoro a Santiago de Chile.

"Ta difícil la cuestión aquí en Santiago.
Puros calmantes no más."

"La situazione è dura qui a Santiago.
Ci offrono solo palliativi."

Questo è il mio tentativo di traduzione, ma in italiano (al di là del significato lett. di calmanti) è questo il senso giusto?


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Vipe,

Non mi sembra scorretto.


----------



## Neuromante

El texto original es muy coloquial, de hecho en algún momento es casi una transcripción fonética. En cambio tu traducción es mucho más "culta"
Además de que estás haciendo una interpretación.

Puros calmantes no más = Niente altro che dei calmanti

En ningún sitio se dice que estén ofreciendo algo


----------



## viperetta511

Se trata de una película, por eso he intentato dar una explicación más clara...
Yo creo que "calmanti" es demasiado literal,, qué pensáis?
Gracias


----------



## chlapec

Hola vipperetta. Con el contexto que nos das no resulta posible deducir con claridad a qué se refiere la expresión "Puros calmantes nomás".
En la primera frase, la cosa parece bastante clara; dadas tus explicaciones, se supone que "*la cuestión*" es "*encontrar un empleo*". Ahora bien, en la segunda frase no disponemos de suficientes elementos de juicio para saber si calmantes debe ser interpretado en sentido literal (¿el sentimiento de frustración por no encontrar trabajo sólo encuentra alivio tomando calmantes?) o figurado ("¿¿los calmantes son simples trabajos eventuales y mal pagados para ir tirando??"). Ayudaría mucho si incluyeses un extracto más amplio de la conversación y nos dieses más información sobre la situación del personaje que habla.


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Vipe,

Non mi sembra scorretto. _Palliativi _nemmeno, anzi. Mi sembra alquanto ovvio che non si parla di medicamenti. Tradurre, quindi, letteralmente (solito vizio!) con "calmanti" in questo caso, non ha nessun senso, con o senza contesto. E dire che è stato pure accennato "(al di là del significato lett. di calmanti)".


----------



## Neuromante

Yo entiendo "calmantes" como cosas para calmarse, no como trabajos temporales. Incluso si se refiere a trabajos, seguiría viendo en la palabra "calmantes" un significado literal: Esos trabajos eventuales funcionan como calmantes, no son "calmantes" de por si. No es una traducción "literal", es una traducción de lo que dicen, ajustándose al significado de la frase.


Eso sí: Si en vez de "calmantes" queremos leer "paliativos" entonces sí que estaría proponiendo una traducción literal. De fantasía, pero literal. Pero la frase es la que es, y no otra.


----------



## Geviert

> Yo entiendo "calmantes" como cosas para calmarse, no como trabajos temporales.



porque está obviando la indicación que se da al inicio (y luego se pide "el contexto" de nuevo): Si parla di quanto sia difficile trovare lavoro a Santiago de Chile. 



> es una traducción de lo que dicen, ajustándose al significado de la frase.



Bueno, en ese caso me permito afirmar entonces que es una pésima traducción. Por lo demás, se note que es precisamente lo que trata de hacer Vipe: ajustarse al significado de la frase *en italiano.* No basta solo "entender"  o "seguir viendo" en la lengua de partida, sino también entender y "continuar viendo" en la lengua de llegada. Dicho con otras palabras: conocer la pertinencia semántica de cada término en su respectivo sistema, no trasladarlo simplemente alla cieca. En un contexto similar (por ejemplo, trovare lavoro in Italia), nadie usaría "calmanti".


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert said:


> porque está obviando la indicación que se da al inicio (y luego se pide "el contexto" de nuevo): Si parla di quanto sia difficile trovare lavoro a Santiago de Chile.
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, en ese caso me permito afirmar entonces que es una pésima traducción. Por lo demás, se note que es precisamente lo que trata de hacer Vipe: ajustarse al significado de la frase *en italiano.* No basta solo "entender"  o "seguir viendo" en la lengua de partida, sino también entender y "continuar viendo" en la lengua de llegada. Dicho con otras palabras: conocer la pertinencia semántica de cada término en su respectivo sistema, no trasladarlo simplemente alla cieca. En un contexto similar (por ejemplo, trovare lavoro in Italia), nadie usaría "calmanti".


Es decir: Cambiar la frase de partida por otra.

Si se trata de traducir una frase se debe traducir la frase. Si en el original no se habla de "paliativos" en la traducción no se debe hablar de "paliativos". En este caso la frase en español requiere una explicación previa (Que según unos está dada y según otros no) y no es gramaticalmente perfecta, al margen de ser muy coloquial. No hay ningún ,motivo para convertirla en una frase completamente distinta, y mucho menos eliminando todas las características que tiene en el original.

Además, han pedido la traducción, no el significado.


E insisto: "Calmantes" aquí *no puede* cambiarse por "paliativos", por mucho que esté obviando nada: Los trabajos (Si está obviando) no están paliando nada; sirven como calmantes (de los nervios, la ansiedad, lo que sea) sin ser la solución. El significado es literal, tanto si se trata del efecto de un trabajo como si se trata de tila.

¿Pésima traducción... de una frase pésima? Más bien correcta traducción de una frase pésima. Lo de "palliativi" y "ofrire" sí que es una pésima traducción, la fantasía del traductor no es buena para un buen trabajo. Los errores en original (O sus defectos) no van corregidos, sobre todo cuando se trata de una conversación coloquial, como es el caso. Nadie diría "puros calmantes" así que si el texto pone "puros calmantes" eso es lo que hay que traducir.

Otra cosa es que te estén llevando la contraria y no te guste no tener la razón, claro está.


----------



## viperetta511

Traduzco desde hace muchos años y te aseguro, Neuromante, que traducir peli no es la misma cosa que traducir libros o textos. En las peli no hay que traducir la frase y ya está. La frase no es gramaticalmente perfecta porque (repito) es una peli y me parece que he indicado el contexto. A menudo en una peli encuentras un diálogo aislado, sin mucho contexto (de hecho no sé a que se refiere "puros calmantes"), aunque os he explicado de que se habla. Y lo difícil es trasladar el sentido en la lengua de llegada más que dar una simple traducción. Si yo escribo:
"La situazione è dura qui a Santiago. Nient'altro che calmanti" el público no entiende, por eso buscaba algo, una idea, porque en italiano no funciona. Geviert ha entendido que quiero decir.
Gracias



Navegando por internet, encuentro a menudo frases de este tipo. Por ej. “Hemos conversado con diferentes autoridades de Gobierno y nos dan puros calmantes no más y eso es malo..."
Necesito una manera de decir *en italiano *no literal. No sé...inventano solo scuse, ci offrono solo palliativi, ecc Volviendo a mi frase, no sé a quien se refiere, a lo mejor a los jefes de los trabajos? Antes el chico habia dejado un cv.


----------



## chlapec

Una cosa es clara, viperetta, la expresión, como tal, "puros calmantes" nos es ajena en la península ibérica /y Canarias y de ahí la confusión que genera de esta parte. A Geviert seguro le resultará familiar (hasta lo obvio es relativo) por ser él peruano (si la película es chilena, es muy posible que la expresión se emplee en buena parte de hispanoamérica), e inmediatamente le vió el sentido, en el escaso (para mi...¿ignorancia?) contexto que has puesto. Lo que no dudo es que antes de encontrar (o aceptar) la traducción más apropiada sería lógico que el traductor conociera a qué se refiere exactamente "puros calmantes" (en el sentido figurado, por supuesto).
A Geviert: Geviert, ya que no solo yo sino el propio traductor que nos pide opinión desconocemos exactamente a qué hace referencia en concreto "puros calmantes", ¿tendrías la amabilidad de explicarlo? (sé que sí).


----------



## Geviert

> A Geviert: Geviert, ya que no solo yo sino el propio traductor que nos  pide opinión desconocemos exactamente a qué hace referencia en concreto  "puros calmantes", ¿tendrías la amabilidad de explicarlo? (sé que sí).





> Una cosa es clara, viperetta, la expresión, como tal, "puros calmantes" nos es ajena en la península ibérica /y Canarias




Saludos Chlapec,

Bueno, no creo que la expresión en cuestión sea tan ajena, tal vez su uso, claro, más no su compresión, siempre y cuando se tenga en consideración el castellano estándar. Como afirmas, al parecer la expresión no se usa en el registro coloquial peninsular. Al respecto, no conozco sinceramente el español en Canarias que citas, he tenido, sí, siempre problemas con extranjeros que regresan de cursos de español o viven por allá, porque en la islas se ignora, por ejemplo, el uso del perfecto para referirse al pasado. Regresando a nosotros, creo, sin embargo, que Viperetta ha dado suficientes elementos para encuadrar la duda, además de claras instrucciones sobre cómo tratar el término calmanti/ palliativi. No dudo, claro, que más información ayudaría, sin embargo, pedir siempre el contexto del contexto del contexto para acumular información y no llegar a nada (traduciendo al final mal, para colmo), me parece sumanente nocivo y vicioso. Yo prefiero dejar la responsabilidad a quien pregunta si desea una respuesta precisa o, mejor, participo al margen si no soy competente en relación a la duda. Siendo la duda que nos ocupa un diálogo de guión, no se puede especular demasiado sobre los referentes posibles e imposibles, que pueden ser todos y ninguno finalmente. Nosotros tenemos 1) un registro coloquial, 2) un tema (la falta de trabajo), 3) un diálogo y un 4) determinado uso terminológico. Basta y sobra. Dado esto, Para comprender el correcto significado y contextualización del término "calmantes", _nos es suficiente saber, por defecto, que en el contexto no se habla de _fármacos o medicamentos en sentido estricto. En este sentido, cuando digo que la compresión de la expresión no nos debería ser completamente ajena, me baso en tu propia respuesta, Chlapec:  



> figurado ("¿¿los calmantes son simples trabajos eventuales y mal pagados para ir tirando??").



Exacto. Este es el significado que deduzco de la información dada. Se trata de un modo de referirse a la _precarietà_ en el mundo del trabajo, trabajos pasajeros que únicamente "calman" para seguir tirando. _Si en el contexto no se habla de fármacos_, no me imagino un uso estricto del término, por lo tanto considero incorrecta una traducción literal. _En primera instancia_ no se debe olvidar, además, que vale la semántica de la lengua de llegada (el italiano) como bien nos recuerda Vipe. Esto quiere decir, que, si queremos dejarnos entender y no cometer errores, deberemos reflexionar, antes de traducir, cómo "se comporta" la translación literal del termino en el sistema de llegada. No dudo que "calmanti" sea la traducción correcta del término literalmente, digo que es un error o es inapropiado en un diálogo  en italiano: ninguno (nativo italiano) entendería de qué se está hablando. Para hacer este ejercicio correctamente, no bastan, digamos, una vacaciones en Toscana o un curso al vuelo en Perugia. En mi caso yo soy italo-peruano (no es, sin duda, ninguna garantía, pero algo servirá, espero) y vivo también en Italia. 

Nota: es cierto como bien dice Neuro, que ese "ci offrono" es ya una interpretación, correcto. Leo, sin embargo, que Vipe no puntualiza contrariamente al respecto, por lo tanto considero que es una información legítima para ella.

Si la argumentación que les propongo es válida, el uso incorrecto de "calmanti" en una posible traducción italiana debería ser claro y definitivo.


----------



## Sethi I

"Esta difícil la cuestión aquí en Santiago.
*Puros calmantes no más*.", esta parte se refiere a las personas que reciben tus solicitudes de trabajo, en ese momento no te responden nada en concreto, solo que; lo veran, lo estudiarán, revisarán tu curriculum(CV), le avisarán al jefe...... es decir te dan (te entregan) puros (solo) "calmantes"

Podría ser: Gli intervistatori hanno dire che lei sarà chiamato o considerare il tuo CV


----------



## viperetta511

Gracias a todos!
De hecho, había entendido que a lo mejor se trataba de las personas a las cuales iba a dejar el cv, aunque en la peli no se nombraba. Por eso, yo había "inventado" (como dicen algunos de vosotros) el verbo "ci offrono, ci danno, inventano" para hacer entender mejor el sentido. El problema quedaba en la lengua de llegada y por eso, con el _bien plácido *de Geviert, dejo "ci offrono solo palliativi"
Gracias, aqui se aprende siempre*_


----------

